# What do you put on scrambled eggs?



## Foxridley (Jul 18, 2022)

Once, when I was a kid, I was at a friend’s house. His other friend was putting ketchup on his scrambled eggs. I had never seen this before and thought it was gross. But they thought it was gross that I put maple syrup on mine.

What are your thoughts? So, what do you put on scrambled eggs?


----------



## StarJump (Jul 18, 2022)

Nothing special just verry veryy light bit of pepper is all.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 18, 2022)

I add mushrooms, chopped tomatoes, peppers, spinach, and sometimes some cheese.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2022)

Black pepper, sometimes. Chives maybe.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 18, 2022)

A dash of hot sauce


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 18, 2022)

Depends on what type of dish I’m making. Cheese most often. But if I’m looking for a healthier mix: spinach, cheese, mushrooms, and peppers.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 19, 2022)

Mostly shredded cheese.

I also put salt on mine _(PSA: I only do this because of recurring sodium deficiency issues, most people should not be salting scrambled eggs)_.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 19, 2022)

Butter, salt, pepper, tarragon.

Or just ketchup.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 19, 2022)

Usually nothing, but I sometimes put a bit of white cheese on top


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 19, 2022)

I don’t scramble my eggs with anything but butter. Lots of people put the eggs in a bowl and try to whip cream or milk into them. I don’t whip. I break the yolks in the pan and stir. Best taste and texture IMO


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2022)

usually hot sause


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 19, 2022)

Oh yeah, sometimes hot sauce or salsa. I don’t mind maple syrup, either.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 20, 2022)

Salt and paprika, *chef kiss* it's divine.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Jul 21, 2022)

cayenne pepper and garlic powder


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 21, 2022)

I dont like scrambled eggs so I just put the infinite void of pure nothingness on them.


----------



## Starbeak (Jul 21, 2022)

Black Pepper and Cholula or Black Pepper and Salsa.

If it is an omelet, then sky's the limit. =D


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 21, 2022)

Thats the crazy thing about eggs, there is A LOT you can do with it. But the magic comes from the cooking. You gotta oil the pan lighty, crack the eggs into the pan, without scrambling them, let them cook just a few seconds before scrambling them while they cook. Helps to prevent over cooking, and doesnt muddy the eggs. Adding the seasoning you'd like now is also good UwU


----------



## Mambi (Jul 21, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Once, when I was a kid, I was at a friend’s house. His other friend was putting ketchup on his scrambled eggs. I had never seen this before and thought it was gross. But they thought it was gross that I put maple syrup on mine.
> 
> What are your thoughts? So, what do you put on scrambled eggs?



My mother in law does the same...personally I prefer just a little salt and garlic.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 21, 2022)

Well i tend to add a pinch of salt. Add a small amount of milk and butter. Plus add a little bit of pepper (since your body needs a ton of pepper).

I wouldn't add Ketchup because that is just adding Sugar to it.
If i am making an omelette I'll be doing Milk, Cheese and pepper to it.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 24, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> Once, when I was a kid, I was at a friend’s house. His other friend was putting ketchup on his scrambled eggs. I had never seen this before and thought it was gross. But they thought it was gross that I put maple syrup on mine.
> 
> What are your thoughts? So, what do you put on scrambled eggs?


Damn near everything!
;-)
I LUVS making omelets/scrambled egg meals, and there's almost nothing I won't add to 'em. ('cept anchovies.  No way, no how!)
All depends on yer palate/preferences/daring!  (hot peppers... proceed with caution!)


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 24, 2022)

Well, it's not so much _on_ the eggs, in my case, but _in_ the eggs.

I like to butter my pan. Nothing beats buttery eggs. Crack the eggs, salt, pepper. I then like to add chopped up onions, brick cheese, bell peppers, and deli meats, such as prosciutto. Throw some hot sauce and maple syrup into the mix, add it all together. 

Cook on medium heat. Remove pan from heat occasionally, while you stir it all together, as it solidifies, to prevent burning/sticking to pan. That's essentially my routine for eggs.


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

Paprika adobo salt and pepper and cheese


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

A small dash of pepper and some salt. Maybe cheese, like cheddar... but never american cheese


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

Colby Jack cheese


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Aug 6, 2022)

Just salt, but you can put a lot of things together with your scrambled eggs.

Syrup is not one of them if anyone will ask me though.


----------



## LaoFang (Aug 6, 2022)

A small portion of salt.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2022)

More scrambled eggs!


----------



## Green_Brick (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm a fan of putting a bit of salt and pepper on my eggs. Though I do not consider my eggs to be "complete" until I add a bit of garlic to it~ :3


----------



## Akima (Aug 7, 2022)

Bacon
Jk


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Aug 7, 2022)

I-I had a friend in elementary who swore that chocolate scrambled eggs were delicious (it could’ve been a Swedish thing but I doubt it)
I refuse to ever check


----------



## Akima (Aug 7, 2022)

:<


----------



## Average_Lurker (Aug 8, 2022)

Salt, pepper and powdered chili. Though sometimes I like to add chopped onions, paprika and parsley to go along.


----------



## Riley Rose (Aug 19, 2022)

Good question tbh
Usually either cheddar or Colby Jack cheese and some ketchup


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 26, 2022)

Sriracha and wild green onions, paired with fried Elkhorn mushrooms and some sausages.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 28, 2022)

You guys ever put real maple syrup on your eggs?

It's sooooo good


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Aug 28, 2022)

Hot sauce, plenty of hot sauce

And if's served with hash-browns, I mixed it in with the hash browns.


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 5, 2022)

My Ava taught me to put a little salt and black pepper on my eggs


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 9, 2022)

I mix shredded cheese into the egg before putting it in the pan, along with some black pepper.  I don't actually put anything on the eggs once they're done.  The ketchup thing is. . .blech.  I don't like ketchup on anything, really.  Definitely not breakfast foods.


----------



## AlmostSams (Sep 9, 2022)

Well . . . I'd just put some salt and pepper on scrambled eggs. I wouldn't put any condiments on my eggs, and for anything more substantial, I'd rather just go for an omelet.


----------



## Akima (Sep 9, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> You guys ever put real maple syrup on your eggs?
> 
> It's sooooo good


You are the best person


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 11, 2022)

For scrambled eggs, I recently got into the habit of mixing in sour cream (added when it's like, half way cooked) along with the usual salt and pepper tbh


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 13, 2022)

Bacon grease.

...or... bacon grease AND maple syrup.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 26, 2022)

Hi, September 26th, 2022 here.

Balsamic Vinaigrette, or, when scrambling the eggs, putting Cajun spices in them. You can also use light amounts of soy during cooking to brown the eggs a little and give them some added flavor. I'm usually a veggie kind of person when it comes down to breakfast like that, so I'll chop up some green peppers, onions, and do some skillet fried tomatoes. Bwahahaha


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 26, 2022)

Curry, and or Hot Sauce


----------



## Keket (Sep 26, 2022)

I have a horrible habit of forgetting to eat - but I can at least be sure I eat breakfast. 

*My eggs have ...*

Eggs (I mean - duh lol)
Cherry Tomatoes
Cheddar Cheese
Green Peppers 
Spinach 
Onions
Pepper
Salt


----------



## EugeniiaMed (Oct 13, 2022)

a  little bit of milk, chopped dill. bunch onion or parsley


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

I love my eggs spicy. Usually I put sriracha or pico de gallo on mine. The supreme scrambled egg recipe is three eggs, lots of chopped spinach, sausage crumbles, and any spicy condiment


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

Hot sauce cheese salt and pepper. Or I use psychosticks recipe in their song bacon egg and cheese on toast with Sriracha


----------



## Amegor (Oct 18, 2022)

I first chop some tomatoes and put them in the pan with olive oil. Cook them until they get soft and then add the eggs along with salt, pepper, garlic(powder), curry powder and dried vegetable seasoning. I like to eat my eggs along with bread as well


----------



## IraBrad (Nov 7, 2022)

Bacon yum


----------



## Andreas (Nov 9, 2022)

Crispy onion


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

I put eggs on my scrambled eggs. I'm basic, I know.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 9, 2022)

After the eggs are already made and served, I only put black pepper on them.  Ketchup has no place on a breakfast table.
When making the eggs, I use the standard milk and butter, usually mix in bacon pieces and lots of shredded cheese, too.


----------



## Haydn Iles (Dec 9, 2022)

Brewer’s yeast. Like the flavor it gives. In addition, it is a terrific source of taurine. This article also states that it contains selenium and zinc which are good natural supplements for our health.


----------



## PanthersForFun (Dec 10, 2022)

Ketchup or shredded cheese, depending on what I'm in the mood for.  Never both.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 10, 2022)

Had eggs with dinner tonight (french toast, sausage). All covered with syrup.


----------

